# Board Bags that are FLOW binding Friendly...?



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all!

I got the flow bings on my 155 board
and becuz of the step-indesign of the binding, i don't remove the 4 straps.

however, i have no-way to "fold" the high back down towards the base since the straps are in the way. 

are there any bags out there that are Flow binding friendly?

Please advise~


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are going to want to fold the highback down. Or else your binders are going to get broken when being transported in the plane. Several board bags are big enough to do what you want, but chances are you'll regret it.


----------



## yellowmp5 (Dec 1, 2009)

thx for the quick reply!

actually, it won't be on the plane (at least not now)...will probably be in the trunk in my car only~


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You don't really need a board bag for that then. Just sayin'...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

yellowmp5 said:


> actually, it won't be on the plane (at least not now)...will probably be in the trunk in my car only~





killclimbz said:


> You don't really need a board bag for that then. Just sayin'...


I'll agree with KC. Otherwise, I think Burton board bags would work. They tend to have a raised center and allow me to fit my boots, board and bindings all at once without any issues.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I fly with a Dakine Low Roller and a Flow equipped board at least once a month in the winter. You have to remove top strap and if your that concerned about taking it off mark your straps with anything, marker, finger nail polish, etc.. before you taking it off. You can then fold the highback flat against the base and put the power strap back on over top the high back to protect it.

Still, why even bother if your just toting it around in a car? Just throw it in the bag and don't close the top if you want to protect your interior.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Remove the straps. Then the bindings tuck lower than anything else out there, save for clickers.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mark the ladder where you have them set with a perm marker so you know where to set them back up. Then just remove the two outer straps and lower your highbacks. For the trunk, I just leave the straps on. I ride a 158 and bought a 166 Burton board bag.

I also disagree with the "only needing a bag for flying" comment. I put my boots/shoes, gloves, facemask, and lots of other things inside the bag. So much better than lugging everything around individually. Then I just stuff it inside a locker while I ride. Easy peezy.


----------

